# 2012 Supersix 5 105 or 2012 Synapse Carbon 5 105



## lvillefan (May 23, 2012)

I have been looking feverishly online for pros and cons of both and a true comparison of the 2.

Cant really find much so I thought I would ask you guys.

What are the pros and cons of each and which would you recommend for a newb to the road?
I have been mountain biking for a while and I want a bike that I can ride right out the drive way.

Primary use for the bike will be to stay fit, but who knows I may race a bit. I would also like to do some century rides.

I like what I am reading on the quickness of the supersix, but on the flip side I read how rough a ride it is. Then I read that the synapse is "so comfy, and perfect for long rides" but its not as fast as the supersix.

I do want comfort cause I plan to ride long periods of time but I also want to be fast at the same time.
If it means anything, I find its in my nature to go hard. I cant help it. When I am mountain biking I wanna go as fast as I can. 

Any help in making a decision here would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Seamlesscv74 (May 20, 2012)

Hey man congrats on choosing 2 great bikes. Sure eithet way you go youll be happy. I just bought 2011 supersix 4 rival and couldnt be happier. I think with the proper fitness i would have no problem doing 100 on it.


As far as a rough ride, i dunno where your getting that from i am very impressed with the overall ride lot better ride than some other bikes i tested. JMO.

Your probably gonna need to ride both or most likely theLBS will only have one of the two in in your size and the decision could be a lot easier.


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

Go with 25mm tires on the Supersix and get most of the Synapse's "comfort" minus any potential "flexiness". 
Problem solved! ;-)


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Both the geo and specs on these bikes are very close, so my advice is to test ride both back to back out on the road with tire pressures (based on total weight/ tire size) set appropriately. The one that fits/ feels, rides and handles the way you prefer, wins. 

As far as which is faster, my answer is it depends on who's riding them. If you're the rider, they'll both be as fast (or as slow) as the other. Remember, you're the motor, the horsepower generating the forward motion, not the bike. Gearing is so close (at least with the compact option) that it alone won't be an issue.

If I were pressed to categorize the bikes, the Supersix is (pure and simple) a race bike, so all else being equal, ride position will be slightly more aero/ aggressive, but at speeds recreational riders normally attain, you'll be no faster.

The Synapse is just a tick away from race, but close, with the biggest difference being in head tube length (so, a more upright riding position). I don't know which size you were fitted to for each bike and this may not matter to you, but knowing my sizing/ fit requirements the way I do, I know I'm between sizes 51 & 54 on the Synapse, so that wouldn't be my first choice. But as I say, this may be irrelevant to you. 

Given your intended uses/ goals, I think either bike will suite you fine. Coming from mtn biking, you may prefer the Synapse for its more upright position and slightly (I'd say _very _slightly) slower handling, but these are minor differences.

Lastly, re: comfort, no matter which bike you decide on, I suggest that you experiment with tire size/ pressures. IMO/E both will make a more noticeable difference in ride quality than any differences in framesets.


----------



## kirbdoggy (Jan 6, 2012)

+1 On test riding both those bikes.

I was in the market for a new bike back in January and was pretty pumped on the Synapse. I was at the bike shop and took the Synapse for a test ride then took the CAAD 10 for a test ride. I went with the CAAD 10 because the Synapse was to upright for me. 

I would seek a little seat time on both these bike as they have a quite different riding positions. You will not know how they feel until you test them for yourself.


----------



## Sportster44 (Jul 10, 2011)

+1 on the test rides. I was in the same boat earlier this spring, coming from mountain biking and looking for a road bike. Test drove the Supersix, Synapse and Caad10. Ended up with the SS as it was the one bike that made want to go and ride; and ride it hard.


----------

